

Effects of High Glucose and High Fructose Diets on Body Weight in Rats - ssp
http://jn.nutrition.org/cgi/reprint/16/3/229.pdf

======
nas
Weight gain is the same (not surprising since calories are the same), liver is
22% bigger in fructose fed rates. This is an old study, BTW.

Here's a 2009 study comparing fructose and glucose for humans:
<http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2673878/>

